# Gothic Nightmare!



## Dead Riverdragon (Mar 1, 2006)

Has anyone been to see the Gothic Nightmare exhibition at the Tate Britain yet? It's primarily concerned with Fuseli and Blake but broadly covers the gothic in both art and to a lesser extent literature (with excerpts from just about every great gothic bar Melmoth the Wanderer, though that makes an appearance in the gift shop). There are some real classics there, with Fuseli's _The Nightmare_ forming the centrepiece, though to my mind Blake comes away better, with his _Ghost of a Flea_ and _The Whirlwind_ on view, among other famous works. Many less famous artists have work on display, and the gloom(th)'s broken up by occasional satirical pieces, a bit of film and a slide show. Well worth a look.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 1, 2006)

*I do want to go to this, I was looking at the promos of it in the Fortean Times or Bizzare magazine, cant remember.
I really like Gothic Art. 
*


----------

